# Northern California DIY Audio Group Event Nov 1st in Davis



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Well it's not 12v but I thought some members here might like to attend anyway. Who hasn't thought about building home speakers? Anyway it's on open invitation to anyone who might want to drop by and have a listen. I'll be there. Hope to see some of you there. Zac.

NC DIY AUDIO Home Page

The Northern California DIY Audio Group is comprised of folks who like to build their own audio equipment: loudspeakers, amplifiers, crossovers, DACs, etc. We are located in the metro Sacramento area and have informal meetings from time to time. If you are interested in joining the group, click on the MEMBERSHIP button above. Members can post messages to the Forum and can elect to receive occasional Emails with updates and meeting reminders. 

FALL 2009 MEETING - November 1st, Davis, CA. See Below for more information.The Fall 2009 DIY Event will be held at Stonegate Country Club in the main meeting room on Sunday Novermber 1st, beginning at 1 pm. This text links to a map indicating the location: 919 Lake Boulevard, Davis, CA 95616. Every one interested in DIY Audio is welcome to attend. I am looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.

The listening space is approximately 20' x 40', L-shaped, with a vaulted ceiling, drywall interior, and carpet over concrete floor. There are plenty of chairs and tables available and several members are bringing speakers stands and electronics for speaker demos.

The room is currently reserved between 1 pm and 5 pm, including set up and take down. Please try to arrive on time. Although we can extend the time as needed, please do not come at 4:30 and expect to participate. 

BUY/SWAP SALE!
We will again be having a buy/swap area. If you have parts, drivers, or equipment that you would like to put in this area, please feel free to bring them. Please do not bring everything but the kitchen sink, but only what you think might actually sell.

FOOD AND DRINK:
There will be a large gas grill available for use and a long patio directly outside the listening room. I will provide ice-chests and some non-alcoholic drinks. Please do not bring any alcoholic beverages to the event - there is a pizza place with on-tap suds across the street that is happy to serve you. Please DO bring something to grill or a bag of chips to share.

DOOR CHARGE:
In order to support this event, please consider giving a $10 donation when you attend.

If you have any questions or reminders for me, don't hesitate to contact me.

-Charlie Laub
Northern California DIY Audio Group


----------

